# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  First layer warping issue

## QGROVESBC

Hey everyone, happy Friday! I've been trying to print this bowl with little success. The first layer doesn't seem to be sticking to the bed, It's stringy on one side and eventually warps and unsticks itself completely. At first I was using a heated bed but gCreate (my3D printer manufacturers) told me that acrylic is best for PLA.

I was able to print it semi successfully at first, but I realized I need to use a support structure so I used tree support and changed a few settings so that the print would come out smoother, unfortunatly now it's warping. I've been stuck for a while now. Hoping someone can figure out whats wrong with my Cura settings.  :Smile:  I'm using a 0.5mm nozzle. I'm printing at 205C at a 45 print speed.

----------


## curious aardvark

first off - pla works best with a heated printbed, anyone who tells you otherwise is an idiot :-)
65c work best. 

Second: what slicer are you using ?

And how do you calibrate the printbed ? 
Ie: properly by hand or with a topographical sensor ? 

And, no you shouldn't need supports on that bowl. 

Your extrusion temp is fine, just looks like you're printing the first layer too far away from the bed.

----------


## EdwardBoardman

Too large clearance between table and nozzle  This is the most common reason. You just need to set the correct gap between the table and the nozzle.  Modern printers often use a table auto-calibration (auto-align) system or a table alignment utility. To calibrate such printers, use the instructions. If there is no instruction, you can download it on the manufacturer's website.  If you have a simple printer without autocalibration, self-assembly or KIT kit, use a dipstick or a piece of paper folded in half to calibrate. The dipstick should be lightly pressed against the table by the nozzle. The table and extruder must be warmed up before calibrating. Align the surface of the table one by one over each adjustment screw (there can be 3 or 4) and only then check the center point.

term paper writing service

----------

